# Question about dutch rabbits



## KDailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Can dutch rabbits be any color and pattern or is dutch strictly one color with the white band around their shoulders/front? 

I ask this because I have one dutch doe and then I have several others that are about the same size but different colors/patterns. 

3 are almost right for dutch, they are orange with the white band BUT in the orange they have black smudges (?) that make them look like they are calico. Are they still considered dutch? 

the other is solid white except for two little bitty orange spots on her back, her ears are orange and around her eyes is orange, almost like she's wearing orange eyeliner. I know for a fact she's not that dwarf hotot or whatever it is though. She's not shaped right. I'll try to get pictures but it'll be difficult with our internet connection.


----------



## currycomb (Dec 15, 2011)

dutch rabbits have several accepted colors,black,blue,chocolate,and harliquin, i think.a person would need to get a book of standards from the ARBA to know for sure. they will need to have the white around the neck and chest, and white tipped rear feet. other conditions also apply, like weight, eye color, etc.


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 15, 2011)

dutch is acepted in Balck blue chocolate gray tort and chincilla. harliquin is not excepted but it is a common variety


----------



## KDailey (Dec 15, 2011)

So the 3 that I call calico could be unaccepted varieties of Dutch. But the solid white with little orange spots probably isn't a Dutch and I'll have to research further


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to agree with currycomb, to know what a "true" Dutch is, you need the Book of Standards.  Dutch rabbits are a specific pattern with specific coloring.

Plus if you do a search, I know you will find lots of info out there from breeders who love this breed.  And love to talk about getting the right pattern.  

Good luck in your research.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 16, 2011)

If you could post photos it could be helpful.  The "calico" ones you are describing sound like harlequin... but could be tort depending on your definition of "orange with black smudges".  I actualy had pictured Tort untill you called it calico, then I thought Harli because I think harli looks more like a calico cat than tort would.  It is hard to get the full idea through your description.  But spots def wouldn't be a purebred dutch.  I don't have them personally, but I did have fun looking at the photos in the book of standards for the Dutch markings.  Man they got really nit picky with those!  But I guess they really have to if the breed is based on those markings.


----------



## KDailey (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a pic of one of the "calico" rabbits. 







Each one has varying amounts of the black on them and one has mismatched eyes. They are pretty small and don't seem to be growing anymore so I'm assuming they are mini/dwarf.


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 16, 2011)

Dutch are not big rabbits but considered a small size in rabbit breeds. Your Dutch looks like it has some harliquin coloring in it.


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 16, 2011)

yep harlequin you can breed the to black for a showable color


----------



## KDailey (Dec 16, 2011)

When you say breed to a black for a show able color I'm assuming you mean the black and white Dutch?


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 16, 2011)

yep


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice looking bunnies.  Congratulations.  

Agree with 2seth2, you can breed to get a showable color.  It will take a few generations to get there, but with how fast bunnies grow up, it doesn't take long. 

Wishing you all the success.

K


----------



## KDailey (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm glad to hear I can work with what I've got


----------

